# what panacur to get...



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

what type of panacur dou use for leopard geckos weiging beetween 25g-90g

also what s the % and what is the exact name of it ...


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

There have been a couple of threads recently about this, including one where someone appeared to have poisoned their beardie by not getting a vet to calculate doseages. If you think worming may be necessary, take the gecko to a vet to check; he can then tell you what type is the best, depending on the problem, and will calculate a doseage for you. Is the £15 or so that a consultation will cost really worth risking your pet's life for?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

As Andy says...

The panacur you get is the one your vet tells you to and the dosage you use is the one on the front of the bottle 

Once you have been once, you can get a repeat prescription for next year, and will have the dosage information your vet gives you. 

Panacur can kill if incorrectly dosaged, as can all medication with reptiles.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

canu just tel me what 1 do u use for geckos annd wht %


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Have you even read our replies?

Edit: Have a read of this thread for an idea of what can go wrong when you believe what you're told by someone other than a vet:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/167553-poisoned-beardies-anyone-help.html


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

You're asking people to be directly irresponsible and give out information that really you ought to hear from a qualified veterinarian. 

Lotte***


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Medcine dosage can only be advised by someone qualified. Worth the consultation fee to keep your Leo healthy. You wouldn't want just anyone giving YOU medicine dosage advice would you?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

well lots of pet shops just give panacur, so he has a point...my local vet on reps isnt qualified in them and had to look it up...then charged me nearly 30 quid as they said reps are expensive...so crap to who says they only charge 15 quid...wish mine did!!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

leopardgeckomad said:


> canu just tel me what 1 do u use for geckos annd wht %


You use the one that your vet gives to you, in the dosages your vet tells you to use.

The ones you get from pet shops are calculated for dogs and cats - and using dog-and-cat Panacur without having a veterinarian calculate the correct mg/Kg dosage will KILL your geckos.

Unless you REALLY understand what mg/Kg is and why it's critical you get that correct, you've got no business trying to dilute down cat and dog dosages and treat your geckos.

By the way: Buying Panacur in any dilution isn't going to be cheaper than going to the vet. I've just bought some for my cats (yeah, it's marketed and marked for cats, it's designed for cats and it has the right dilution for cats) and a 100mL bottle is around £15-£20. Pay the vet's consult.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

cooljules said:


> well lots of pet shops just give panacur, so he has a point...my local vet on reps isnt qualified in them and had to look it up...then charged me nearly 30 quid as they said reps are expensive...so crap to who says they only charge 15 quid...wish mine did!!


You should obviously find a reptile specific vet and check their knowledge and prices before going. Even £30 is better than a dead reptile, no? People on these forums HAVE killed their reptiles by using home remedies and medications. People just need to be aware and willing to take that responsibility. If that risk IS better than the animal's life well that's their choice

As a shop, I would NEVER sell panacur to someone over the counter, and any medication products that are on the market that I do sell, are reptile specific, with reptile specific leaflets with full dosaging instructions and possibly side effects and problems that occur, so people can use it with responsibility. Panacur is not made for reptiles and does not come with any information to help people administer it to their reptiles.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Athravan said:


> You should obviously find a reptile specific vet and check their knowledge and prices before going. Even £30 is better than a dead reptile, no? People on these forums HAVE killed their reptiles by using home remedies and medications. People just need to be aware and willing to take that responsibility. If that risk IS better than the animal's life well that's their choice
> 
> As a shop, I would NEVER sell panacur to someone over the counter, and any medication products that are on the market that I do sell, are reptile specific, with reptile specific leaflets with full dosaging instructions and possibly side effects and problems that occur, so people can use it with responsibility. Panacur is not made for reptiles and does not come with any information to help people administer it to their reptiles.


no i agree with you, i actually meant long term shop owners treat there own stock. the vet we saw didnt have a clue and charged us even though it said free weighing and worming...


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

cooljules said:


> no i agree with you, i actually meant long term shop owners treat there own stock. the vet we saw didnt have a clue and charged us even though it said free weighing and worming...


I treat all my own stock, of course, but I also have a very good vet who advises on treatment of different species.

You're right though, there are many vets out there who do not have experience with reptiles, and will charge a higher fee for doing absolutely nothing extra. If you shop around and get recommendations from people on here, I hope next time you find a more experienced and less greedy vet.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

could i not just ring a reptile vet and give them my weights of my geckos and ask them what wormer will be ok ..? ...i dont want to go to the vet as the consultation fee is £65 ..


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

leopardgeckomad said:


> could i not just ring a reptile vet and give them my weights of my geckos and ask them what wormer will be ok ..? ...i dont want to go to the vet as the consultation fee is £65 ..


No, because the vet will have to DILUTE any commercially available wormer into the appropriate doses for your reptiles - all the commercially available stuff is designed for animals over a hundred grams in weight!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

leopardgeckomad said:


> could i not just ring a reptile vet and give them my weights of my geckos and ask them what wormer will be ok ..? ...i dont want to go to the vet as the consultation fee is £65 ..


Put up a thread on here asking for recommendations, I'm sure there is a reptile vet in Essex who doesn't charge £65, which is the highest consultation fee I have EVER heard of.

A vet cannot legally give out advice on medication over the phone without having supplied that medication and seen the animal. If your animal had other problems and they advised a medication that resulted in it's death, they could lose their license. It would be unfair to put a vet in that position. They have to stake their whole career on the information they provide. And they're not free advice lines, no one works for free!


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

ok i will just use the beaphar wormer..


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I am no expert, but I just look ed up that wormer, and it is used for animals between 250g and 2.5kg. Sounds like it will still need to be diluted down. (Unless I have looked up the wrong thing)


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Put up a thread on here asking for recommendations, I'm sure there is a reptile vet in Essex who doesn't charge £65, which is the highest consultation fee I have EVER heard of.
> 
> A vet cannot legally give out advice on medication over the phone without having supplied that medication and seen the animal. If your animal had other problems and they advised a medication that resulted in it's death, they could lose their license. It would be unfair to put a vet in that position. They have to stake their whole career on the information they provide. And they're not free advice lines, no one works for free!


ah my vet made me sign a statement and then gives me panacur etc for home treatment


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

There is a "small" Beaphar wormer available, for animals between 25 and 250 grams.

However ... you will need one tube of wormer PER ANIMAL unless you want to completely scrap the idea of quarantine (since you dose directly from the syringe tube) and you don't particularly care to measure precise dosages for each animal. Not the choice I'd make if I was concerned about my animals having potentially transmissible parasites!

At £8.99 per tube, you'll wind up paying as much to get one wormer tube for each gecko as you would to go to the vet and get Panacur diluted and calculated to their exact dosage requirements.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Beaphar wormer contains Levamisole, just as important to dose correctly here too...


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

thanx for all ur advise and opinions ....im currently using beaphar wormer 25g-250g


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

also worth noting beaphar and panacur are more / less effective depending WHICH parasite you are trying to treat, as with all medications my view on it is if there isnt a problem dont pump your animal full of toxins! and if there is a problem then you really should get stool samples checked by a vet to find out exactly what it is you are trying to treat, then they will be able to suggest the right treatment and doseages (no point treating with panacure if the problem parrasite wont be affected by it is there?)
Owen


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Have I missed the important part here. Which Leo are you worming, and what makes you think it has worms?
If you are concerned that it has some form of parasite, why not go to the vet? I can only assume this is the albino female you have just purchased....

Andy


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

noo. i want to start worming my reps every 6 months so tey are worm free ...some 1 end this thread or close it please..


----------



## McDirty (Jan 29, 2008)

All I can say is i'm glad I didnt purchase your hatchlings a while ago.

Plenty of people have given you sound advice and you completely ignore them and do what you want to do anyway.

I feel sorry for the Leo's

I know we all have to learn, but the most important lesson anyone can learn is to "Listen"


----------



## McDirty (Jan 29, 2008)

leopardgeckomad said:


> noo. i want to start worming my reps every 6 months so tey are worm free ...some 1 end this thread or close it please..


Surely you would only worm them if they gad worms? why risk medicating them needlessly?


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

But IF they don't have worms why subject them to it? I would strongly recommend that for the large majority of keepers a VET should provide the wormer in correct dosage after diagnosing a parasite problem.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

right guys you may think im a idiot but i am really good with my geckos and i dont want to lose them as i lost 1 of them 2 years ago to worms ...all im doing now is using the beaphar wormer every six months ....and this has nothing to do with my hatchlings its just that i aint gonna spend £65 on a consultaion fee ....and look at my updates on my other threads my reps are in prime condition so please stop saying that u feel sorry for them!!!

also if u dont wont to buy my hatchlings well dont !!!

and stopp telling me what to do all i want is advise not bossing around if im wrong just tell me dont get down my throat at it !!


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok, your wrong . I don't think you should be worming your gecko's every 6 months just for the sake of it and without prior instruction from the vet.
I know that you think you are doing the right thing, but in all honesty it can be very stressful, and easy to give an incorrect dose, especially when not needed.

Andy


----------



## Winwicker (Jun 19, 2008)

Eeee love your threads never end well do they?


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

i sometimes hate starting threads coz if i dont take in advice i get shouted at it really does wind me up sometimes and if i didnt look after my reps why are they still alive !!!!! I love my reps more than anything im just worming them to keep them worm free and anyway why would they make beaphar wormer if we couldnt use it im using the right one 25g-250g and im giving them the CORRECT doseage ie... 0.1ml per 25g of body weight !!
why cant i use this ...?


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Ok, your wrong . I don't think you should be worming your gecko's every 6 months just for the sake of it and without prior instruction from the vet.
> I know that you think you are doing the right thing, but in all honesty it can be very stressful, and easy to give an incorrect dose, especially when not needed.
> 
> Andy


this is how i like thing to be said to me ....i do understand it can be stressful for them but its better than waiting till they get worms also, i admit i dont sometimes listen but i do CARE for my reps !!


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

im just trying to prevent them getting worms anyway....

and whats wrong with using the beaphar wormer?:blush:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

A wormer is not a preventative. It will not stop your gecko from getting worms in the future. It can only kill the existing worms. Your gecko could still get worms next month!


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok, I know sometimes you get the rough end of the stick, but its generally because you ask for advice and never like what you get.

But....
The issue is not that it doesn't work, or that you can't use it, but there ARE issues with what you are suggesting that have been pointed out...
1) these treatments should be used after diagnosis of a specific parasite by a vet.
2) dosages can change depending on parasite and burden. Again diagnosed by vet.
3) these treatments can be stressful to the animal, and seem unfair if not needed.
4) the wrong dosage can have detrimental affects on the reptile.

I really urge you to think about the advice that has been given by every one, and take it into account when making your decision. Self prescribing/diagnosing reptiles is VERY infrequently a good idea.

Andy


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

leopardgeckomad said:


> im just trying to prevent them getting worms anyway....
> 
> and whats wrong with using the beaphar wormer?:blush:


None of the wormers you mention will prevent them getting worms... And i may be being over-dramatic but you wouldn't subject yourself to chemotherapy to try and prevent a cancer...

Andy


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

leopardgeckomad said:


> i sometimes hate starting threads coz if i dont take in advice i get shouted at it really does wind me up sometimes


If you don't take advice that you ASK for then why do you ask for it? You asked what dosage of PESTICIDE you should give to your animals. A veterinarian is the only person who is qualified to tell you exactly how much poison to administer to your reptile in order to kill internal parasites but NOT the reptile.



> and if i didnt look after my reps why are they still alive !!!!!


Because reptiles quite often look healthy until they die? Because of excellent dumb luck? Because you haven't been pumping them full of toxic substances until now?



> why would they make beaphar wormer if we couldnt use it im using the right one 25g-250g and im giving them the CORRECT doseage ie... 0.1ml per 25g of body weight !!
> why cant i use this ...?


Why do they make Beaphar Wormer? For the same reason they make Digitalin for people with heart disease. So that it's available to be used if someone who knows what they're doing diagnoses a disease that can be treated with that drug. They make Beaphar wormer to be used on the advice of a veterinarian. I've got a Beaphar mite spray bottle here that mentions a long list of species it's not suitable for, contraindications for use in certain animals - and it strongly advises consultation with a veterinarian.

Prophylactic worming (worming without evidence of problems with worms) CAN be good or it CAN be very, very bad. 

Do you have one tube of Beaphar wormer PER ANIMAL?

If not, you have kissed quarantine with your new gecko goodbye. Congratulations, if she has anything contagious, your other animals will get it just the same as you'd get a cold if you drank from the same glass as someone who's got one.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

right guy im sorry i dont take a lot of ur advice into account but i hope u will buy my hatchlings in the future and that u dont h8 me ...but im going to do what i think is best ok so thankyou for all your advice and im sorry im a pain in the arse lol


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Does that mean you are ignoring all our advice then? That really frustrates me....

Andy


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

leopardgeckomad said:


> i dont take a lot of ur advice into account


This is what get's up peoples nose I beleive. I'm hoping it has just been worded wrong, as asking for advice then not taking into account is bad........


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Does that mean you are ignoring all our advice then? That really frustrates me....
> 
> Andy


im not actually im gonna stop giving my leos wormer and not bother...im only gonna give them wormer if i see worms in there poo..


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

leopardgeckomad said:


> im not actually im gonna stop giving my leos wormer and not bother...im only gonna give them wormer if i see worms in there poo..


 
That is the best thing you have said so far, I am glad you are doing the right thing. Hopefully your leos will never get worms and you won't have to ever treat them for it. 

I know threads on here can get very heated about certain things, and expecially if it looks like the person is not listening. People only want to help you do what is right by your animals and in this case, preventative worming is not required  

Anna


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

biohazard156 said:


> That is the best thing you have said so far, I am glad you are doing the right thing. Hopefully your leos will never get worms and you won't have to ever treat them for it.
> 
> I know threads on here can get very heated about certain things, and expecially if it looks like the person is not listening. People only want to help you do what is right by your animals and in this case, preventative worming is not required
> 
> Anna


ok and thank you....

also can some1 please tell me a cheap vet in or near essex close to me as posible please...thankyou..


----------

